# Duo Temp Pro Faulty Control Dial



## Tonino (Mar 26, 2018)

Hi everyone,

I have something strange going on with the Control dial for espresso/steam on my Duo Temp Pro , probably been like that long time or since I had the machine new a year ago. When using the machine for making more than one coffee and the machine gets hot the control dial becomes very stiff and it's almost impossible to turn left or right, feels like plastic parts inside bonds together and prevent normal operation. Once cool down it's easy again to turn. Does anyone experience same issue , common fault perhaps, or it's just mine one that needs some attention? I am calling Sage on Tuesday but any thoughts from your are highly appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## longhardgrind (Mar 17, 2017)

I had my control dial replaced because of a leak a year or two ago and found the new unit is stiffer than the old one, but it loosens up a bit when it gets warm. Go figure?


----------



## adam85 (Feb 16, 2018)

The same happens to me, albeit only when the machine's been on for quite some time. Portafilter also becomes 'tougher' to fit, the more heat there is - but never causes too much of an issue.


----------



## Tonino (Mar 26, 2018)

Well today it's even worse, only one cappuccino made and become so stiff that I couldn't turn it to purge the steam wand after frothing the milk and I don't keep steam for too long as I drink small cup. Portafilter fits fine at least. Only a year old.


----------



## Tonino (Mar 26, 2018)

Anyone else to share experience with theirs duo temp?

Highly appreciated .

Thank you .


----------



## jgp (Nov 22, 2018)

Control dial on mine is very stiff when cold (feels like it shouldn't be turned), ok when warmed up.

The portafilter also gets stiffer when warm (after the first shot).

Sounds like something is amiss, I'd get onto sage about it.


----------



## Tonino (Mar 26, 2018)

Hi, spoken to Sage they advised that the most common cause is a scale buildup and asked me tons of questions how I am using the machine, water, filters, descaling etc. After few minutes on the phone they said that I have to order some descaling powder from their website and give the machine few treatments and after that if the problem still there to call them and they will take care of. If the control dial is directly connected to the thermo coil and works as a valve and e switch make sense what they have said but if it's only an electrical switch doesn't. They might be right because when machine is off and I turn the dial some water drops comes out from the steam wand. I did today properly descaling again using Puly, but all coming out is a clean water and the dial behaves same way. I don't know if really worth ordering some genuine Sage powder as it's pretty much same components as Puly and instead get some stronger agents to give it a try.


----------



## 17845 (Jan 10, 2018)

Mine is quite tight, but not to the extent where I cant use it.

They ask all those questions to see if you are using/doing anything against their wishes - gives them an excuse to cancel your warranty etc'


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

I think@joey24dirt had it taken apart and mentioned something about the valve being operated by the dial?


----------



## Tonino (Mar 26, 2018)

Yeah, it's directly connected to the boiler (coil) , and scale builds up can cause a trouble for sure. I am not 100% in my case that scale has cause me some trouble, I have been doing all the cleaning and descaling as per the instructions plus using only filtered water from Brita Jug, recently been ok but if I do more than two drinks gets stiff again. No leaks or anything else. I will use it like that until something stops working, than will send to them for repair. I suspect there may need some silicon lubricant somewhere and everything will be as great as new or even better.


----------

